# Big pig



## GillCommander (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## bfriendly (Feb 20, 2017)

Heck yea boy!! Are those fightin scars on his head? Any pig gets that big has been in a tussle or two!! You need to kill him!!I bet he'll eat GOOD!! Looks nice and FAT, like a pig should look!!


----------



## 95g atl (Feb 20, 2017)

shoot him


----------

